

Weather Underground Redesign (hacker-friendly weather site) - whalesalad
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=90232

======
inetsee
I like using their mobile version at <http://m.wund.com> even on regular
browsers. It tells me everything I need to know and it loads very quickly.

